
The Cost of Apple News - feross
https://stratechery.com/2019/the-cost-of-apple-news/
======
lsiebert
There's a perverse incentive to having publishers compete for user engagement,
in that it undermines real journalism. The former is how you get listicles and
meaningless interviews with people who share publicists with someone more
famous (like their parents). It leads to empty evergreen content that just
gets clicks and views.

The latter how you get real investigative journalism, like the newspapers who
reported based on Edward Snowden, or Watergate.

It's sad to see apple doing this, when they could easily empower users to
choose how they divide their money, similar to humble bundle.

------
aurizon
Screw apple, the utter greed, to add nothing and want half.

